# Official Camilla thread with videos, pics, and updates



## Midwestmonster (Jun 10, 2013)

Instead of making new threads all the time, this will be her official thread where I'll post new videos and pics. Thanks for viewing. If you like what you see, please subscribe to my YouTube channel. I will be uploading tons of videos!


----------



## Josh (Jun 10, 2013)

She looks happy and healthy! Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. I'm very excited about working with her. She's been so amazing for me thus far. No hissing, biting, or tail whips! Hope it stays that way.....


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 12, 2013)

New feeding video!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome she looks great! best of luck!!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks. We're definitely building a nice bond together. She is such a good girl!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## chitodadon (Jun 12, 2013)

Great pics

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 18, 2013)

A couple new videos from this morning. 










Excuse the tired voice. Lol


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 25, 2013)

New video


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 26, 2013)

She's such a cutie! The black scale on her head is really unique- I love it! Is she a teguterra chacoan baby?


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice gu and nice video editing! Camilla likes her fruits I see, I can only get mine to eat grapes straight up, gonna try mango tonight. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks. Camilla loves blueberries and strawberries. Going to try grapes next time I go shopping. 

It was interesting today. For the first time a friend stopped by to see her and when I let her out, she walked up by him but then quickly ran away to come back to me. She must really feel safe with me which is awesome. : )


----------



## Tyler137 (Jun 29, 2013)

Midwestmonster said:


> Thanks. Camilla loves blueberries and strawberries. Going to try grapes next time I go shopping.
> 
> It was interesting today. For the first time a friend stopped by to see her and when I let her out, she walked up by him but then quickly ran away to come back to me. She must really feel safe with me which is awesome. : )


How big and how old is she?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 30, 2013)

She's a little over 20 ". She was born in October 2012. She's shed for me twice already. Growing like a weed!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 30, 2013)

New videos


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 1, 2013)

New video


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 1, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> She's such a cutie! The black scale on her head is really unique- I love it! Is she a teguterra chacoan baby?



Yes, she's from teguterra. Johnny was great to work with. I highly recommend teguterra! Amazing customer service and communication!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 8, 2013)

New video from this past week. Enjoy! Please subscribe to my channel if you like what you see. Means a lot! : ) - trying to get at least 100 subscribers.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 10, 2013)

New video from today. Really shows how social she is. : )


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 17, 2013)

Camilla checking out her car carrier. Putting her favorite blanket inside lured her in......lol






Camilla inside her new car carrier.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 20, 2013)

New enclosure arrived today! Not fun bringing up the stairs!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 21, 2013)

i love her little carry bag! shes a real cutie.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks. She seems to like it too. Hopefully she'll be fine in it if I ever have to take her out.....


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

Tunneling tegu


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you eve get a measurement?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

Actually I did yesterday. She's just about 29 inches! I think when I got her she was about 21, so she's definitely growing. Considering yours is about 2 months older and 32 inches they are growing at a similar rate.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, what ever you're doing, it's working!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. It's amazing how fast these guys grow. Lol. I'm seeing another shed starting on her head. The beast continues to evolve....


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

Will the tegu jump.....lol


----------



## Johnny84 (Aug 1, 2013)

Where and how much for the cage?

Posted on the Go from my Galaxy S II


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

My enclosure was custom made by critter condoz. I paid $548. He even delivered it, set up the lights the way I wanted at my house, and helped me get it upstairs which took almost 45 minutes! They put a special 2 coat protection on the inside to protect it from moisture. I am very pleased with it. Trust me, 6x3x2 is plenty big for an adult tegu.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

Get off of that silly tegu!

http://www.youtube.com/edit?ns=1&video_id=q3a8sW1QO2o


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

Get off of that silly tegu!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 1, 2013)

It's amazing how well they can jump!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 3, 2013)

Camilla saying good morning. : )


----------



## jtrux (Aug 3, 2013)

Since ours are soo similar in size it will be neat to watch them grow up.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 5, 2013)

I cant wait for both of your tegu's to grow i've been watching all the videos trying to prepare myself i guess, it really feels like im about to have a child and im like in that making sure i have everything and know what to do, but really i guess it just depends on how my lil guy will be when he gets to this world.

*Anyway please keep up the videos i love watching them! *


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Liz. 

I'm sure your tegu is going to be great. I was a bit worried too when I opened the box but she's been such a good girl. It really comes down to spending a lot of time with him or her to build trust. I can't get over how trusting she's been with me in just two months. Can't wait to see what your new "baby" is going to be like. Keep us posted.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 9, 2013)

New pics hanging out with Camilla.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 11, 2013)

Sneaky Camilla....


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 14, 2013)

Great pics and videos...keep up the good work your tegu looks great


----------



## jtrux (Aug 14, 2013)

One thing i'm impressed with is how strong these guys are, I'm sure Camilla has surprised you a time or two as well.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 15, 2013)

jtrux said:


> One thing i'm impressed with is how strong these guys are, I'm sure Camilla has surprised you a time or two as well.




Yeah she's pretty strong. Definitely want to stay on her good side. Lol


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 15, 2013)

Quick video from today. She's getting so long.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 18, 2013)

Sneaky Camilla crawled up on the futon.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 20, 2013)

Proof Tegus are smart. Enjoy Camilla showing she knows how to go home. : )


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 20, 2013)

She is doing real well

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 20, 2013)

Be careful wit her jumping from that high

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 20, 2013)

I know, she never does that.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 25, 2013)

How's Camilla? I've been trying to get a weight on Barry but he will not sit still lol. I'll keep trying. Maybe i'll be successful this afternoon.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 25, 2013)

She's doing great. She's very trusting. I'm in shock how quickly her and I have bonded. The fear of getting bitten is pretty much gone. She seems to like me...

How's you big guy doing?


----------



## jtrux (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't been worried too much about biting, he's never really shown aggression, a little skittish at times, but no aggression. I can sit there and pet him while he eats and he just looks at me or pick skin off him, whatever, he doesn't really care as long as he is eating lol. I can hold his head still and touch his mouth too, I guess I do it as sort of a test to see how he reacts. 

I need to measure him again and see where he's at, probably not too much but i'd like to keep track of it. The first few times I let him explore my spare room he wouldn't want me to approach him but now I can walk up to him and scoop him right up with to much trouble, he will just look towards the area I took him from and give me a look like "come on man, put me back down" and as soon as I do he heads right back to the same spot.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 31, 2013)

Just hanging out with Camilla


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 6, 2013)

Camilla comes to me


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 14, 2013)

New videos from today


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 19, 2013)

Sleepy tegu


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 15, 2013)

Camilla is getting huge!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a boy : )


----------



## Liz Herrera (Oct 30, 2013)

Say What!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol. I was shocked too.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 31, 2013)

Buddy is sleepy






Buddy basking













Sleepy......


----------



## Midwestmonster (Nov 3, 2013)

Buddy climbing on top my head


----------



## Midwestmonster (Nov 12, 2013)

Buddy found his way into my blankets. 






On a side note, I can't get over how smart he his. He usually will do his number 1 and 2 close together or at the same time. On recent occasions it's been one or the other. Well, he has truly shown he is potty trained to go in the bathroom. He went number 1 so I let him wonder around. He raced over to the bathroom to drop number 2. Couldn't believe it. He has done this a number of times now. He is truly a smart animal!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a quick video of Buddy so you guys know he's alive. Lol. Winter has really slowed him down.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Dec 14, 2013)

Buddy out and about for a winter stroll.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Thanks to all for the kind words and watching my updates on my amazing friend here.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 27, 2014)

Just an updated Buddy video strolling back home....


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 28, 2014)

Buddy relaxing in a bath


----------



## millyme11 (Jan 28, 2014)

How old is buddy at the moment? My Tegu was a rescue that was abused by her past owners and they are never had a UV in the tank so she is smaller than she should be and since I got her a year ago she has grown from 11 inches to 28 inches, is she growing too slowly or is that about right? I dont think she will get to the length she should do. Any advice?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 28, 2014)

Buddy was born Oct 2012 and is a bit past 3ft. He is gaining more girth now. Seems like some part of him is shedding every week. He's a chacoan so they tend to get bigger from what I heard....

Mine hibernated before I adopted him, but not this winter. I heard that is a huge factor in size. Has yours hibernated every winter? What is your diet for her? Lack of uvb could be an issue too, not really sure.


----------



## millyme11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Earlier this year it seemed like she was hibernating but only for about 2 weeks where she constantly slept and wouldn't eat but she kept moving where she was sleeping so I dont know if she was or not. I usually feed her on mice, eggs, various fruit, chicken, and occasionally fish. I've almost had her a year but like I said, she had past owners for a short time that didn't look after her. It took me more than a few months before she would even let me stroke her because of how they were with her. She's even missing the end of her tail


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 29, 2014)

Well it sounds like she's in a good home now with you and is doing well. Healthy and a good temperament is most important. It's a shame the previous owners were so cruel. Start a thread and post some pics of your friend. I'd love to see them.


----------



## millyme11 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've started a thread as suggested  now I'll stop chatting on here and ruining your thread haha


----------



## Midwestmonster (Feb 23, 2014)

Bored today so I made a quick video of my scaly friends. Enjoy.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Mar 29, 2014)

Buddy hanging out on top of my shoulder. He's getting big. Pushing past 3 and a half feet!


----------



## glk832 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow.. how hold is he.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Apr 5, 2014)

He was born October 2012.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter from Me and Buddy


----------



## Midwestmonster (May 10, 2014)

Just a fun video with Buddy


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2014)

Looking good buddy


----------



## Midwestmonster (May 18, 2014)

Big Buddy decides it good for me to have his 4ft self on top of me.....Lol


----------



## Midwestmonster (May 28, 2014)

Big Buddy is a sleepy boy today, but as sweet as ever.


----------



## Midwestmonster (May 29, 2014)

One more from today


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice video of Buddy showing how comfortable he is with me. Totally relaxed.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 19, 2014)

Just a quick video on buddy. As you can see he's doing great. Still can't believe how big he is. Still as tame as always. He's a big baby. : )


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool slow-mo video of Buddy flicking his tongue.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi. Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Thought I'd post a couple update videos in Buddy. He's been sleeping a lot. Coming out to bask but not wanting to come out and eat the last couple months. Seems he can't decide if he wants to burmate. He did come out the other day so I took that opportunity to give him a bath and a small meal. As you can see he's doing great. I swear he looks bigger..... Anyway, hope you enjoy. Thanks a gain Johnny from teguterra for such an amazing friend.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 29, 2015)

I got some requests on how I built trust with Buddy and thought I would share. Hope this helps somebody. Thanks.


----------



## glk832 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting that vid good info


----------



## eyesamson (Feb 4, 2015)

hey, where did you get your enclosure?


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Feb 5, 2015)

Might I say that instructional is fabulous. Buddy is incredibly gorgeous ... you are so blessed. I am very, very grateful for you taking the time over the years keeping us informed on this board. The pictures. Videos. Are just a joy to watch.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Feb 19, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> Might I say that instructional is fabulous. Buddy is incredibly gorgeous ... you are so blessed. I am very, very grateful for you taking the time over the years keeping us informed on this board. The pictures. Videos. Are just a joy to watch.



Thank you so much for the kind words. Means a lot.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Feb 19, 2015)

eyesamson said:


> hey, where did you get your enclosure?



Got it from critter condoz


----------



## Midwestmonster (Feb 19, 2015)

Buddy performing an old trick. I posted a video when he was younger that I taught him how to go home on command because people didn't believe me. He can still do it. He is such a smart boy! Love this guy!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Mar 11, 2015)

Just thought I'd post some pics of me and Buddy hanging out from today. He's such a sweet boy. Love this guy!


----------



## glk832 (Mar 11, 2015)

That's awesome


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Mar 13, 2015)

Man he's a good looking gu. How big/long is he?


----------



## Robens (Mar 27, 2015)

Just finished reading Buddy's entire thread. You've done an amazing job, he seems like he's a gentle giant and definitely sweet. I'm new to owning a Tegu, I'm off to a good start just have to put the work and time in. Hopefully I can build the incredible relationship you and Buddy have with my Tegu Arnold. Thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 1, 2015)

It's been awhile since I updated on Buddy. He's been doing well. He had kind of a lazy Chicago summer. Slept more than usual. My bearded dragon did too so I know it wasn't anything health wise. Maybe the barometric pressure was just off this summer.my only concern with him is his difficulty shedding on the lower portion of his tail. No matter what I do it just doesn't shed well. His white bands have a yellowish color. He gets soaks when he's out and his cage humidity is always 70-80%. He sheds great everywhere else on his body. Any advice on that would be appreciated. 

With that being said, it was quite a treat to spend time with my friend. He is so good with me. Complete baby. Never shows any aggression whatsoever. Here's some new videos and pictures. 

























He's yawning not being mean. 





This one just shows how huge he is. Love this guy.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 10, 2016)

Chloe, Buddy's sister checking out his enclosure. Silly bearded dragon.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jan 11, 2016)

Such a handsome guy. How old is he and how long?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 16, 2016)

Been awhile and haven't updated. Buddy is still doing great. Here's a couple videos from today. 

Buddy trying to go downstairs. 





Buddy roaming the hallway while his pitbull sister creeps


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks great surveying his upstairs kingdom.


----------



## Artemisace (Jul 14, 2016)

Great looking tegu and something I'll have to do with my girl is a progression thread. buddy is an amazing boy, hope you keep updating everything


----------



## Hudson Valley (Jul 31, 2016)

Enjoyed viewing this thread. Every Tegu should receive the quality of care and attention you give to Buddy. He is a wonderful Tegu "Ambassador" thanks to your efforts.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 14, 2017)

Haven't been here for awhile. Life got very busy, but Buddy is doing awesome. I still have him and he is still as tame as a puppy. Some recent vids.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Midwestmonster said:


> Haven't been here for awhile. Life got very busy, but Buddy is doing awesome. I still have him and he is still as tame as a puppy. Some recent vids.


Buddy IS looking great. Glad for the update. Beautiful.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks. He is amazing.


----------

